# Hunter's Wayout to become an Intermediate Trail



## catskillman (Aug 17, 2015)

It is being regraded and made wider as you read this


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 17, 2015)

Sound like I'm finally going to get a first hand look at Hunter West!


----------



## JimG. (Aug 17, 2015)

Will they be regrading the area from where Wayout meets Clair's down to the lift? 

If not, it will be entertaining to watch more blue skiers straightlining it to the chair.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 17, 2015)

What's the point of making the effort to turn that into an intermediate trail given it only leads to diamond terrain?   I'd imagine this means one of the diamonds on Hunter West is going to be turned into a blue square.


----------



## moresnow (Aug 17, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Will they be regrading the area from where Wayout meets Clair's down to the lift?
> 
> If not, it will be entertaining to watch more blue skiers straightlining it to the chair.



The carnage at the merge should be interesting.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Aug 17, 2015)

This is disappointing.


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 18, 2015)

There is nothing like Hunter... Every trail is like a raceway. On a weekday it is crazy... I have never dared go on a weekend. I personally have gotten more speed there then anywhere else since it is all you can really do. That is why I love moguls and the woods, much safer then that crap. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catskillman (Aug 18, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Will they be regrading the area from where Wayout meets Clair's down to the lift?
> 
> If not, it will be entertaining to watch more blue skiers straightlining it to the chair.


I certainly hope so!  That area makes me nervous as it is - I am always afraid that someone will fall in front of me, and folks go into the lift line with too much speed.  Not to mention that the trail will be full of folks that do not belong on the trail, as the belt is now.


----------



## catskillman (Aug 18, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> What's the point of making the effort to turn that into an intermediate trail given it only leads to diamond terrain?   I'd imagine this means one of the diamonds on Hunter West is going to be turned into a blue square.


Way out is considered part of the west side, so yes a diamond is becoming a blue square.  this way, all mountains are open to intermediate skiers.  There is talk of a new trail also being cut on the west side, but I have not confirmed that with the right person yet.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 18, 2015)

They have and continue to ruin the West Side. No more snowmaking on Purna. Incessant grooming on Clair's. 44 open half the time due to wind. That ridiculous run out to the lift. Now turning blacks into blues.

It's usually deserted back there so I guess they're desperate to drive traffic over to the lift. Fact is, the pod is starting to ski like crap so a lot of skiers don't bother.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 18, 2015)

This is a depressing post...I hate  to see that area of Hunter get ruined. They need to start taking the pulse of the pass holders.


----------



## x10003q (Aug 18, 2015)

As mentioned, this is an opportunity to get some traffic on the empty West HSQ and some bodies off the main face. It is not that much of a stretch to make Way Out a blue - it had some funkiness, but most blue skiers could handle it before this re-grading and widening. Maybe they will figure a better way to groom it so it won't turn into an ice rink.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 18, 2015)

catskillman said:


> *Way out is considered part of the west side, so yes a diamond is becoming a blue square.*  this way, all mountains are open to intermediate skiers.  There is talk of a new trail also being cut on the west side, but I have not confirmed that with the right person yet.



I know, but that's not what I meant.   

What I meant is another trail over at Hunter West is likely to be "blue squared" as well, because there's no point running a blue square (Way out) to a 100% black diamond terrain area.   Frankly I dont even think the lawyers would allow it!


----------



## kartski (Aug 18, 2015)

Intermediate Skiers have been making that left hand turn off the Belt to Wayout since it's been there.  Skiing appealing to Risk Takers, no way. It would be nice if the regrading did something about the Left Side High, Right Side Low layout of the Trail.


----------



## catskillman (Aug 18, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I know, but that's not what I meant.
> 
> What I meant is another trail over at Hunter West is likely to be "blue squared" as well, because there's no point running a blue square (Way out) to a 100% black diamond terrain area.   Frankly I dont even think the lawyers would allow it!


It is no different than the main mountain.  There is 1 blue square down from the top, the belt.  When they get off the quad the blue skiers choose to the ski the belt down or take wayout again.


----------



## catskillman (Aug 18, 2015)

JimG. said:


> They have and continue to ruin the West Side. No more snowmaking on Purna. Incessant grooming on Clair's. 44 open half the time due to wind. That ridiculous run out to the lift. Now turning blacks into blues.
> 
> It's usually deserted back there so I guess they're desperate to drive traffic over to the lift. Fact is, the pod is starting to ski like crap so a lot of skiers don't bother.



They are making HUGE snowmaking improvements this year!!!!  Hellgate is totally torn up for new pipes and there are new guns all over the mountain.


----------



## moresnow (Aug 18, 2015)

catskillman said:


> It is no different than the main mountain.  There is 1 blue square down from the top, the belt.  When they get off the quad the blue skiers choose to the ski the belt down or take wayout again.



The skate off the quad will minimize the numbers reskiing Wayout.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 18, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> What I meant is another trail over at Hunter West is likely to be "blue squared" as well, because there's no point running a blue square (Way out) to a 100% black diamond terrain area.   Frankly I dont even think the lawyers would allow it!



Mount Snow's all-diamond North Face has the blue River Run leading to it.  Killington's Canyon has the black East Fall leading to all double black.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 18, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Killington's Canyon has the black East Fall leading to all double black.



I think a black leading to a double black area is a little different than a blue leading to a black area. To me the black/double black ratings are a little more subjective than blue/black ratings.  Sugarbush has a number of blacks that I would consider more difficult than some of their doubles.

What's the motivation for Hunter making this change? Were people complaining Way Out shouldn't be considered a black? Or did they want to increase the number of blue trails they have? Or some other explanation?


----------



## ss20 (Aug 18, 2015)

cdskier said:


> I think a black leading to a double black area is a little different than a blue leading to a black area. To me the black/double black ratings are a little more subjective than blue/black ratings.  Sugarbush has a number of blacks that I would consider more difficult than some of their doubles.



Normally yes, I'd agree... but the Canyon is the steepest part of the mountain.  I've seen people slide all the way down Double Dipper.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 18, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Killington's Canyon has the black East Fall leading to all double black.



Um, no it doesn't.  Lower East Fall leads right to the chair or Spillway.  You don't have to ski double blacks after skiing East Fall, in fact it's not an option at all. Same thing with Royal Flush.   Killington is actually pretty good about making sure people don't end up on terrain that might be above their ability level.   Spacewalk used to be a Blue Square years ago and is now a Double Black because the only options it leads to are Outer Limits and Devil's Fiddle.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 18, 2015)

kartski said:


> Intermediate Skiers have been making that left hand turn off the Belt to Wayout since it's been there.  Skiing appealing to Risk Takers, no way. It would be nice if the regrading did something about the Left Side High, Right Side Low layout of the Trail.



I think that might require more blasting than regrading.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 18, 2015)

catskillman said:


> They are making HUGE snowmaking improvements this year!!!!  Hellgate is totally torn up for new pipes and there are new guns all over the mountain.



The only snowmaking upgrade I would care about is a full time commitment to making snow on Purna.


----------



## Rowsdower (Aug 18, 2015)

Not sure how I feel. I guess it will depend on how it impacts lines on the Z chair. No intermediate skiers are going to suddenly mob Hunter West, so I assume these are just people using the lift to get back to the main face.


----------



## 180 (Aug 18, 2015)

What a bunch of whiners.  The reason as stated by a few is to increase usage. As everyone as also pointed out, the intermediates have been doing this already off of the Alt  the Belt Parkway.  As pointed out  few will return after having to skate to the quad.  Hunter will continue to offer tremendous opportunities to rack up vertical on the west side. I have spent many days alone on 44 with great snow.  I do miss Purna.  The snow making improvement that is required, is a new pipeline around the backside. Cost is in the millions.  Not going to happen.  Russ said he had 1 million to spend. Wants to open early. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 18, 2015)

ss20 said:


> the Canyon is the steepest part of the mountain.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't know of any mountain that allows a lower rated trail run into a higher rated trail without a way out anymore. Although there are plenty of mountains that have varying degrees of terrain with the same rating....MRG, Smuggs, and Wildcat all have intermediate trails with wall to wall bumps...Cannon and Jay for expert terrain. So really what is the difference?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 19, 2015)

cdskier said:


> *I think a black leading to a double black area is a little different than a blue leading to a black area.*



Big time. 



Rowsdower said:


> No intermediate skiers are going to suddenly mob Hunter West, so I assume these are just people using the lift to get back to the main face.



This is why I'm wondering if they're going to turn one of the blacks over there into an intermediate via widening and/or regrading.


----------



## Skier4life (Aug 19, 2015)

catskillman said:


> Not to mention that the trail will be full of folks that do not belong on the trail, as the belt is now.


 how else are folks supposed to challenge themselves to get better? You take a lesson then the next thing to do is try out what you have learned on more challenging terrain...no?


----------



## Skier4life (Aug 19, 2015)

I think it's great, for one now my wife wont have reason to protest when I suggest we head to Hunter West!


----------



## Skier4life (Aug 19, 2015)

catskillman said:


> It is no different than the main mountain.  There is 1 blue square down from the top, the belt.  When they get off the quad the blue skiers choose to the ski the belt down or take wayout again.



I believe you are still missing the point, I believe he meant that there has to be a trail coming off the blue that is at least the same or lower level terrain for people to come off. You can't have an easier trail that leads to a harder trail without the option to abort at a level on par or lower to what you are already on. The main face blue (Belt) you mentioned has the option to either come off on the black (Way Out before the regrade) but also to continue on the blue and trail out on a green (The Battery) - it's the skiers choice if they take the black option but they are not forced to because of the continued blue or green at the end.

If you do not change one of the other black trails on Hunter West (Clair's tail end) to a blue or green, then the skier on the new blue Way out will end up on a black (Clair - albeit for a very small portion of the trail)...not an ideal situation at all and as others have eluded to already, the lawyers will certainly not like or allow that.


----------



## catskillman (Aug 19, 2015)

Skier4life said:


> how else are folks supposed to challenge themselves to get better? You take a lesson then the next thing to do is try out what you have learned on more challenging terrain...no?



Yes - but have you ever skied the belt?  There are always folks taking off their skis and walking down, most will likely never ski again.  A good portion have not taken a lesson, and you do not take 1 lesson and go to the top on a 2 mile lone blue trail.  There are many other available options at Hunter to practice and increase your skill on.


----------



## catskillman (Aug 19, 2015)

Skier4life said:


> I believe you are still missing the point, I believe he meant that there has to be a trail coming off the blue that is at least the same or lower level terrain for people to come off. You can't have an easier trail that leads to a harder trail without the option to abort at a level on par or lower to what you are already on. The main face blue (Belt) you mentioned has the option to either come off on the black (Way Out before the regrade) but also to continue on the blue and trail out on a green (The Battery) - it's the skiers choice if they take the black option but they are not forced to because of the continued blue or green at the end  .They can just get off the lift and follow the color coded signs.  they do not need to get on a black trail they can just proceed to another blue trail.  relax.  It is happening and they are not going to make clairs, westway or Annapurna a blue trail.............
> 
> If you do not change one of the other black trails on Hunter West (Clair's tail end) to a blue or green, then the skier on the new blue Way out will end up on a black (Clair - albeit for a very small portion of the trail)...not an ideal situation at all and as others have eluded to already, the lawyers will certainly not like or allow that.


they just ride the lift up, read the color coded signs and make a decision like everyone does.   RELAX, it is happening and Clairs, Westway and Annapurna will not become blue or black runs.


----------



## drewfidelic (Aug 19, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if the blue square Way Out doesn't really ski all that differently from the black diamond Way Out. (I don't think that If this project also involves doing anything to fix the stupid hike up to the quad, it may be a net win. If you don't have to straight-line tuck from where Way Out comes in down to the lift, it's not so tough.


----------



## Skier4life (Aug 19, 2015)

catskillman said:


> Yes - but have you ever skied the belt?  There are always folks taking off their skis and walking down, most will likely never ski again.  A good portion have not taken a lesson, and *you do not take 1 lesson and go to the top on a 2 mile lone blue trail*.  There are many other available options at Hunter to practice and increase your skill on.



I did actually (in Utah no less!! HA)

But seriously, I hear you! You mean the sort that ski in jeans from NYC...lol! I was referring to more advanced lessons though (they go all the way up to mogul and racing technique from what I heard). And yeah I've skied it and haven't been back to Hunter since! Got nothing to do with the foot traffic on the trail either...might give it a go this year though!


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 19, 2015)

http://www.hillmap.com/m/ag1zfmhpbGxtYXAtaGRychULEghTYXZlZE1hcBiAgIDgkrKrCgw

It's been a few years since I've been to Hunter , Looking at the map it's amazing just how little the developed area is .
If they could get a lift to Hunter mnt summit they could add another 800 vert.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 19, 2015)

Skier4life said:


> *I believe you are still missing the point*.......................
> *If you do not change one of the other black trails on Hunter West* (Clair's tail end) to a blue or green, *then the skier on the new blue Way out will end up on a black* (Clair - albeit for a very small portion of the trail)...*not an ideal situation at all *and as others have eluded to already, the lawyers will certainly not like or allow that.



Correct.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 19, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> http://www.hillmap.com/m/ag1zfmhpbGxtYXAtaGRychULEghTYXZlZE1hcBiAgIDgkrKrCgw
> 
> It's been a few years since I've been to Hunter , Looking at the map it's amazing just how little the developed area is .
> If they could get a lift to Hunter mnt summit they could add another 800 vert.



They don't own it, and its state protected land.

Hunter is a hard mtn to develope. The trails are cut straight out of the rock cliffs.


----------



## catskills (Aug 21, 2015)

catskillman said:


> It is being regraded and made wider as you read this



The new word is passionate.  Hunter Mtn is passionate about creating blue trails without making them less steep. Personally I have never seen this done before.  Should be interesting to see this next season.


----------



## moresnow (Aug 21, 2015)

catskills said:


> The new word is passionate.  Hunter Mtn is passionate about creating blue trails without making them less steep. Personally I have never seen this done before.  Should be interesting to see this next season.



Huh?

Does this just mean wide steep trails?


----------



## catskills (Aug 22, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Huh?
> 
> Does this just mean wide steep trails?



Maybe

Hunter Mtn has an abundance of single black diamond trails and could use some more blue intermediate trails.  Will have to wait and see how this works out.  

Out west they have single blue squares and double blue squares.  Maybe Wayout needs to be a double blue square.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2015)

You know I'm trying to think of a place/trails that have been downgraded in rating and of all places it's Okemo.  When Coleman Brook was cut it was initially a Blue Square and is now a green.  When Screamin Demon was cut is was a Black Diamond and they changed it to a Blue.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 22, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Huh?
> *
> Does this just mean wide steep trails?*



Wide Blue square would seem to be the only explanation.  Boring skiing.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 22, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> You know I'm trying to think of a place/trails that have been downgraded in rating and of all places it's Okemo.  When Coleman Brook was cut it was initially a Blue Square and is now a green.  When Screamin Demon was cut is was a Black Diamond and they changed it to a Blue.



But the two natural trails on Jackson Gore were bumped from black to double black.


----------



## RichT (Aug 22, 2015)

I've always seen the run out from Wayout to the Quad as a Blue............maybe with the extra dirt from the regrade they can make it easier to get to the quad now. That's tough on some days.


----------



## Rowsdower (Aug 22, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> They don't own it, and its state protected land.
> 
> Hunter is a hard mtn to develope. The trails are cut straight out of the rock cliffs.



That, and the top of the mountain is flat. Between the actual mountain summit and the top of the lift the grade is very easy.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 22, 2015)

They can do whatever they want at Hunter. I'll likely never ski there again.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 23, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> They can do whatever they want at Hunter. I'll likely never ski there again.



It might be a coon's age before I ever ski there again too, but that's a pretty poor attitude to have.


----------



## 180 (Aug 23, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> They can do whatever they want at Hunter. I'll likely never ski there again.



was that really necessary?


----------



## kartski (Aug 23, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> They can do whatever they want at Hunter. I'll likely never ski there again.



Snow, Pitch and a Lift and I'm Happy, at Hunter I'm really Pretty Happy. It's close enough, I don't have to think about a Ski House. Got to have a lift though, if all there was is XCountry, I don't know if I'd be involved with the Sport.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 23, 2015)

Hunter has kinda grown on me, I still prefer Platty, but when I skied there last year after a thaw freeze cycle, Hunter was in excellent shape due to their prodigious snowmaking power. The "snow" had a Styrofoam feel to it, but it was fun skiing something different. Steep terrain was much easier to ski since it was extremely edgeable. I'm sure Hunter was in much better shape than my home hill on that day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 23, 2015)

Looks like a fine mountain to me.  Steep, decent vertical, couple fast lifts, 150" of natural and convenient to the NYC folks.   I'm sure I'd ski there often if I lived in that metro.  Platty likely a bit more depending on recent natural.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Looks like a fine mountain to me.  Steep, decent vertical, couple fast lifts, 150" of natural and convenient to the NYC folks.   I'm sure I'd ski there often if I lived in that metro.  Platty likely a bit more depending on recent natural.


 What Plattekill is town in NY an hour from any Catskills west mountain s and lodge rest stop on thurway 87 past new palzt hippie town never a ski or sniwboard ing hill small mist be to far away.
That what a good percentage of most az people who like steeps would say if they lucky enough to ski and hike here in Catskills are slopes are tny compared to 1000 plus more vertical I see on Mountain s when hike these gig places.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 23, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> What Plattekill is town in NY an hour from any Catskills west mountain s and lodge rest stop on thurway 87 past new palzt hippie town never a ski or sniwboard ing hill small mist be to far away.
> That what a good percentage of most az people who like steeps would say if they lucky enough to ski and hike here in Catskills are slopes are tny compared to 1000 plus more vertical I see on Mountain s when hike these gig places.



I love the fact that the above Scotty post was edited.


----------



## Skier4life (Aug 23, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I love the fact that the above Scotty post was edited.



You and I both!


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 23, 2015)

You can keep it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2015)

Skier4life said:


> You and I both!



Edit only unimportant facts


----------



## marcski (Aug 24, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Mount Snow's all-diamond North Face has the blue River Run leading to it.  Killington's Canyon has the black East Fall leading to all double black.


When they first opened the North Face, Olympic was a blue square, which it truly is.  They actually changed it to a black so they could claim that the North Face was a "totally expert" pod.


----------



## ss20 (Aug 24, 2015)

marcski said:


> When they first opened the North Face, Olympic was a blue square, which it truly is.  They actually changed it to a black so they could claim that the North Face was a "totally expert" pod.



I had seen that early map.  I never felt Olympic could be a Mount Snow blue.  At the minimum it would need snowmaking and grooming.  The top 200 feet is too steep and narrow.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 24, 2015)

> riginally Posted by *Skier4life*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BenedictGomez said:


> Correct.



Where Wayout comes into Clair's is right at the end of Clair's where it flattens out anyway. In fact, if the skier coming out of Wayout hugs the right treeline, he'll hardly notice Clair's Way at all. If the said skier get's up speed and cuts left at the very end of WO, then they can shoot up into Clair's a bit. If they need to, to keep the lawyers happy, they'll most likely change the very bottom of Clair's to a blue or put some divider ( trees?)- either way it won't change much for the skiing experience of Clair's.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Looks like a fine mountain to me.  Steep, decent vertical, couple fast lifts, 150" of natural and convenient to the NYC folks.   I'm sure I'd ski there often if I lived in that metro.  Platty likely a bit more depending on recent natural.



I hit Hunter a lot because I'm in the Catskills often. It skis much bigger and tougher than it is on paper. Of course this depends on conditions, so yeah, if someone has been there only once and there was nothing challenging open at that time, then you might have a poor opinion of it.  The locals have a saying: If you can ski there, you can ski anywhere. There is some truth to it.

But people, really you shouldn't go there, the lack of NYC, and Northern Jersey crowds alone will make you want to run to Killington where you'll see much more of them. :-D


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 24, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> But people, really you shouldn't go there, the lack of NYC, and Northern Jersey crowds alone will make you want to run to Killington where you'll see much more of them. :-D



Huh?  That's a real head-scratcher there.   Hunter is absolutely teeming with NYC metro folk.  NYC metro IS Hunter's market.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 24, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Huh?  That's a real head-scratcher there.   Hunter is absolutely teeming with NYC metro folk.  NYC metro IS Hunter's market.



And you know this how? I thought you didn't ski there very much. It's the rumor spread to scare people off from going there, and it's apparently worked in your case  

Hunter is easily stereotyped as teeming with the NYC metro ilk, but on any given weekend, it's mostly locals- and there is not really that much of a lift line. There are a hell of a lot of skiers living in the Hudson Valley, Catskills and surrounding area that ski.  Sure there are "the" weekends where Hunter lives up to the stereotype, usually MLK, President's WK, or just the odd mid-winter WK- And weekdays - forgetaboutit, the place is deserted.  And, while NYC may be one of their target markets, and perhaps they even sell them seasons passes, that doesn't mean people actually show up, although there are at least a couple of bus loads from the city, but most of them take two runs and spend the rest of the day in the bar...so...


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> And you know this how? I thought you didn't ski there very much. It's the rumor spread to scare people off from going there, and it's apparently worked in your case
> 
> Hunter is easily stereotyped as teeming with the NYC metro ilk, but on any given weekend, it's mostly locals- and there is not really that much of a lift line. There are a hell of a lot of skiers living in the Hudson Valley, Catskills and surrounding area that ski.  Sure there are "the" weekends where Hunter lives up to the stereotype, usually MLK, President's WK, or just the odd mid-winter WK- And weekdays - forgetaboutit, the place is deserted.  And, while NYC may be one of their target markets, and perhaps they even sell them seasons passes, that doesn't mean people actually show up, although there are at least a couple of bus loads from the city, but most of them take two runs and spend the rest of the day in the bar...so...


Well if that's the case the locals suck. Skied there many times, last time felt lucky walking off the mountain in one piece & it wasn't due to my skiing abilities. Swore I'd never ski there again & I haven't even though I've been there numerous times since. Even had a friend with a house on the mountain, sadly he passed this year.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 24, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Well if that's the case the locals suck. Skied there many times, last time felt lucky walking off the mountain in one piece & it wasn't due to my skiing abilities. Swore I'd never ski there again & I haven't even though I've been there numerous times since. Even had a friend with a house on the mountain, sadly he passed this year.



You know, you can experience the same "scary other skiers" at Killington, it's just that Killington spreads them out better. The trails at Hunter are usually narrower then Kton too so you need to be adept at avoiding others.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> You know, you can experience the same "scary other skiers" at Killington, it's just that Killington spreads them out better. The trails at Hunter are usually narrower then Kton too so you need to be adept at avoiding others.


Skiing defensively to avoid others is not skiing in my book. No thanks. I'm sure K can be almost as bad on weekends. What I saw that day at Hunter I've never seen anywhere else. Collisions left & right with the toboggans getting heavy usage, never again.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Skiing defensively to avoid others is not skiing in my book. No thanks. I'm sure K can be almost as bad on weekends. What I saw that day at Hunter I've never seen anywhere else. Collisions left & right with the toboggans getting heavy usage, never again.



We can swat this stupid ball around for a long time and just look silly doing it. Suffice it to say, I ski all over this continent, and have gotten hit by skiers and boarders only at Killington ( local VT boys BTW, so VT skiers must suck according to your supposition ) and my wife was seriously taken out by a boarder at Kton, again a local. I've never come close to getting hit at Hunter. It hasn't stopped me, or my wife, from skiing killington...but whatever floats your boat. You've found a mountain that you feel comfortable at, great for you. I do find it a little ironic though, that you live in NYC ( Brooklyn ), but can't stand skiing with your neighbors, while I live in the mountains and have no problem skiing with your neighbors


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> We can swat this stupid ball around for a long time and just look silly doing it. Suffice it to say, I ski all over this continent, and have gotten hit by skiers and boarders only at Killington ( local VT boys BTW, so VT skiers must suck according to your supposition ) and my wife was seriously taken out by a boarder at Kton, again a local. I've never come close to getting hit at Hunter. It hasn't stopped me, or my wife, from skiing killington...but whatever floats your boat. You've found a mountain that you feel comfortable at, great for you. I do find it a little ironic though, that you live in NYC ( Brooklyn ), but can't stand skiing with your neighbors, while I live in the mountains and have no problem skiing with your neighbors


You're not making much sense. First you tell everyone that it's mostly locals who ski Hunter & then go on to say I don't ski there because I don't like skiing with my neighbors from NYC. Which is it do mostly locals ski Hunter or is it more people from the city? You then go on to say I'm happy at Killington but at the same time say more New Yorker's go to Killington than go to Hunter. I'm confused.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 25, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You're not making much sense. First you tell everyone that it's mostly locals who ski Hunter & then go on to say I don't ski there because I don't like skiing with my neighbors from NYC. Which is it do mostly locals ski Hunter or is it more people from the city? You then go on to say I'm happy at Killington but at the same time say more New Yorker's go to Killington than go to Hunter.* I'm confused.*



Haha me too. I might have merged you and BG together. cheers!  It's all good, ski where ever you want.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Haha me too.* I might have merged you and BG together. cheers!*  It's all good, ski where ever you want.



I thought he and I were saying pretty much the same thing, that Hunter gets the weekend NYC hoards?  The cognitive dissonance had me spinning too.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 25, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I thought he and I were saying pretty much the same thing, that Hunter gets the weekend NYC hoards?  The cognitive dissonance had me spinning too.



As I said in a my previous post to you, some weekends at Hunter are thick with NYC folk, but certainly not the majority of weekends, but there may not be anything wrong with that. Where one is from does not condemn them as bad people or wild out of control skiers.

Now, did I screw up my post and conflate you and steamboat together ( not hard to do, since you both have some misguided belief that Hunter is some sort of NYC sh!# show of dangerous skiers - every weekend ) yes I did, so take your shots at my posting abilities and let's all have a big laugh, I've already laughed at myself ... it's all in a days fun on the internet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2015)

We need Mimi a Zoe get together at hunter this winter so people can see for themselves


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> As I said in a my previous post to you, some weekends at Hunter are thick with NYC folk, but certainly not the majority of weekends, but there may not be anything wrong with that. Where one is from does not condemn them as bad people or wild out of control skiers.
> 
> Now, did I screw up my post and conflate you and steamboat together ( not hard to do, since you both have some misguided belief that Hunter is some sort of NYC sh!# show of dangerous skiers - every weekend ) yes I did, so take your shots at my posting abilities and let's all have a big laugh, I've already laughed at myself ... it's all in a days fun on the internet.


Like I said I've skied there a lot. Still have my Big Lift card in my wallet which I haven't renewed in 4-5 years now. Weekends are a shit show. After my last experience never again. Might have the same opinion of K on weekends too but for the most part don't ski there weekends.


----------



## SnowRock (Aug 26, 2015)

IMO the run-out of clair's isn't really clair's so the idea of intermediate skiers being put in peril with this re-label seems a bit silly to me. 

I'm an unapologetic fan of hunter. Hunter and Camelback are the snacks between meals that keep me satiated during ski season. I would never get the 20+ days I have gotten the past few season without them. They serve a necessary purpose between trips to VT and the occasional trip out west. I  rode hunter early december and early april and both times was a great product on sparsely crowded trails.

It also depends upon what makes a ski day for you.. and what sort of ski areas you prefer. I work full time so have to be a weekend warrior often but can sneak in weekdays here and there. 

I want to get on early, get in as many runs as I can and then maybe a quick beer before getting home. As most of the sort that frequent this board know, if you are on the lift when it starts spinning, especially at a place like Hunter you have probably 2 hours of prime ski time. I do that, maybe a short break at 11 when the horde arrives and lines lengthen, then back out as they (the horde) finish their first few runs and take a break for lunch. I always finish a run early versus late nowadays so once the crowd gets back out and it becomes skied off and sketch im done. 

I also genuinely find the Hunter terrain pretty darn challenging for being so close to NYC. Hunter West when filled in is a gem to me for being 2 hours away.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 26, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Like I said I've skied there a lot. Still have my Big Lift card in my wallet which I haven't renewed in 4-5 years now. Weekends are a shit show. After my last experience never again. Might have the same opinion of K on weekends too but for the most part don't ski there weekends.



Since you can ski weekdays why don't you try Hunter on a weekday?

Seems unfair to trash Hunter because of a weekend experience and then say you might feel that way about K but for the most part avoid weekends there. 

I ski at Hunter a lot but I am not trying to argue with or convince you to ski there; I have my issues with recent management there myself. However, your negative impression of the place sounds like a skier who skis an area after a bad thaw/freeze cycle who then complains the conditions there always suck.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 8, 2015)

I ski Hunter just about every weekend. There may be a few days like what was described, but for the most part, these rumors persist form the 80's and 90's. Hell, Windham can be the shit show more than Hunter. and more money than brains there as well! IMHO!


----------



## RichT (Sep 8, 2015)

andrec10, I agree with you!! I love the place, summer and fall too, and its only 98miles away:smile:


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 12, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> There is nothing like Hunter... Every trail is like a raceway. On a weekday it is crazy... I have never dared go on a weekend. I personally have gotten more speed there then anywhere else since it is all you can really do. That is why I love moguls and the woods, much safer then that crap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Oh yes - it sucks so bad...  Thanks for letting us know all this..
Glad you don't enjoy the shttiy woods and bumps that Hunter has...

Enjoy Mountain Creek...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 12, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> As I said in a my previous post to you, some weekends*(HOLIDAY LIKE EVERY OTEHR AREA)* at Hunter are thick with NYC folk*(CT FOLK - NJ FOLK - MASS FOLK)*, but certainly not the majority of weekends, but there may not be anything wrong with that. Where one is from does not condemn them as bad people or wild out of control skiers*(BECAUSE THEY ARE CRAPPY SKIERS AND CANNOT HANDLE HUNTER- TRUTH!!!)*.



.....


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 12, 2015)

andrec10 said:


> I ski Hunter just about every weekend. There may be a few days like what was described, but for the most part, these rumors persist form the 80's and 90's. Hell, Windham can be the shit show more than Hunter. and more money than brains there as well! IMHO!



Yes - but intermediates LOVE Windham because they can actually ski it...  It's an easy mountain..

They struggle at Hunter and rather than admit they suck - they blame the hill...  File under save face...

True story brah...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 12, 2015)

I wouldn't exactly classify Hunter or Windham as difficult.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 12, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I wouldn't exactly classify Hunter or Windham as difficult.



Hunter is more "difficult" terrain than Windham

But - yeah... I've skied the Himalayas..  
So...  I only compare regionally..


----------



## Scruffy (Sep 12, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> I wouldn't exactly classify Hunter or Windham as difficult.



Nothing in North America is difficult, don't be daft. You want difficult, go to France. Lower K27 delivers 44.5* of icy moguls adrenaline rush, it's as good as it get in the NE lift served. Oh, but then you probably only skied the Belt the one time you were there, so...


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 13, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Nothing in North America is difficult, don't be daft. You want difficult, go to France. Lower K27 delivers 44.5* of icy moguls adrenaline rush, it's as good as it get in the NE lift served. Oh, but then you probably only skied the Belt the one time you were there, so...



You sound like the rich bad guy wearing the super expensive ski suit in every 1980s ski movie LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 13, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Nothing in North America is difficult, don't be daft. You want difficult, go to France. Lower K27 delivers 44.5* of icy moguls adrenaline rush, it's as good as it get in the NE lift served. Oh, but then you probably only skied the Belt the one time you were there, so...



http://www.hillmap.com/m/ag1zfmhpbGxtYXAtaGRychULEghTYXZlZE1hcBiAgIDgu4D2CAw

It' seen a while but I remember this to be  steepest section of Hunter, Difficult is in the eyes of the beholder .
95% of the people on this forum probably can handle everything lift served. That doesn't mean it shouldn't be considered difficult. Add ice and intermediate slope can be difficult. 

I popped  my left hand UCL on the bottom section of the West side years ago , planted a pole and wasn't able to pull it out , Crappy grip had a cap on top. It slid into my stomach and I did a flip and heard a pop. Bad pole design that trapped my thumb in the pole. It was an icy section that I was planning on straight lining after one last turn .


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 13, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> http://www.hillmap.com/m/ag1zfmhpbGxtYXAtaGRychULEghTYXZlZE1hcBiAgIDgu4D2CAw
> 
> It' seen a while but I remember this to be  steepest section of Hunter, Difficult is in the eyes of the beholder .
> 95% of the people on this forum probably can handle everything lift served. That doesn't mean it shouldn't be considered difficult. Add ice and intermediate slope can be difficult.
> ...



Wow, I had stopped even attaching the strap because I had so many poles wrap around trees over the years. Good lesson for all of us, hope you are all good now.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 13, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> You sound like the rich bad guy wearing the super expensive ski suit in every 1980s ski movie LOL



Or an upset teenager that skies there 95% of the time.   But I agree, there was a bit of James Bottomtooth in it.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 13, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> Wow, I had stopped even attaching the strap because I had so many poles wrap around trees over the years. Good lesson for all of us, hope you are all good now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone, I blame auto correct ;-)



All healed up ,Happens St Patricks day 94 , kept dropping my pole ,though it was a bad sprain , went to ER following evening , orthopedic doct happened to be on . First words were when to want to have surgery . (&@"/;;!

They pop in the middle or pull a pice of bone . Mine piped in the middle so I didn't have to deal with a wire sticking out of my thumb for weeks.

I went back to using my old Scott breakaway grips from 1984 , keep moving them to new poles , I thought I was the only one that was doing this but when I skied with my cousin one day I looked over and laughed.
He's been doing the same thing .


----------



## manhattanskier (Sep 13, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> All healed up ,Happens St Patricks day 94 , kept dropping my pole ,though it was a bad sprain , went to ER following evening , orthopedic doct happened to be on . First words were when to want to have surgery . (&@"/;;!
> 
> They pop in the middle or pull a pice of bone . Mine piped in the middle so I didn't have to deal with a wire sticking out of my thumb for weeks.
> 
> ...



Glad you are back, many of us are learning that simpler is better with these poles, if we have to hike up once in awhile to get a pole we lost...so be it.


----------



## Scruffy (Sep 13, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Or an upset teenager that skies there 95% of the time.   But I agree, there was a bit of James Bottomtooth in it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not even close to 95%, but I'd be proud to say I did, if it were so, it's a good mountain. For the NE, I spend most of my time in VT, ME and the other ski areas of NY, WF, Gore, Platty.


----------

